# Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??



## heinmama (26. September 2010)

Hallo, 
da ich bis jetzt nur immer Partikel angefüttert habe, möchte ich einfach mal fragen wieviel Boilies Ihr zum anfüttern nehmt und wieviel Kilo Ihr auf einmal rollt?

Danke im voraus für Eure Antworten.

Gr.
Heinmama


----------



## KaiBrnds (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

also pro Angel füttere ich so ca.20-30 Boilies!
Direkt beim Ansitz!


----------



## heidsch (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

hi,

das kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten. das hängt von
unterschiedlichen faktoren ab.
welches gewässer, wie groß ist der fischbestand, 
welcher angeldruck herrscht an dem gewässer, welche jahreszeit, etc.

ich persönlich gehöre eher zu denen die bemüht sind sparsam
zu füttern - wenn möglich.
wichtig ist das gewässer richtig zu "lesen".
wo halten sich die fische auf, wo fressen sie, welche zugruten gibt es???

wenn man dies in erfahrung bringen kann, bin ich der überzeugung 
das auch wenig futter fisch bringt.
erst die "hausaufgaben" machen - dann klappts auch mit wenig futter  ...

mfg heidsch


----------



## yassin (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

das kann man so nicht veralgemeinern...|rolleyes

les dir doch einfach mal den Carptalk durch http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=171655

ist einfach Gewässerabhängig. Es bringt zum Beispiel nichts, wenn man an nem Fluss wie der Weser 20 Boilies füttert.
Genauso würd ich an nem kleinen Weiher keine 5Kg abkippen #c


----------



## Knigge007 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

Moin,

um doch mal ein paar Zahlen zu nennn....


Ich füttere an unseren 8 und 9H Seen im Sommer so 1kg Boilies/Pellets pro Tag, am 19 Hektar Hauptsee 1,2-3kg, wenn ich dann ansitze so 300-400g + nach jedem gefangenen Fisch nochmals 2-3 Hände.

Wir haben nen normalen Fischbestand, Weissfischbestand ist auch normal eher nicht so groß, Brassen haben wir keine, aber sehr viel natürliche Nahrung und viele Muscheln.

Im Winter weiß ich noch nicht is ja selbst mein erster, denk im Winter auf jeden Fall 30-40% weniger.. keine Ahnung.

Wir haben vor 6-7 Wochen einen Test mit Mais, Weizen, Hanf, Tigernüssen und Baits (Meiste war Hartmais Tigernüsse, Baits und Weizen waren in etwa gleich viel) über 6 Tage hinweg pro Tag 10kg abgekippt (juhhu 200 oder 300g pro Kopf sind erlaubt... ), sind aber vor jedem abkippen runtergetaucht um zu schauen ob alles weg ist, weil macht kein Sinn wenn noch 7kg liegen wieder mit 10kg anzukommen....

Siehe da der Futterplatz war wirklich jeden Tag leergeräumt.


Ich bin aber trotzdem der Meinung das wenn man den richtigen Platz hat und bei uns mit guten hochwertigen eher Fisch/Muschel Baits ankommt (bedingt durch die sehr nährstoffreichen Gewässer), das 1-1,5kg/Tag auch im tiefsten Sommer ausreichen !!!

Deshalb werd ich bei solchen Abkipp^^Aktionen auch nicht mehr mitmachen (was auf Dauer wohl trotzdem nicht gut sein wird auch wenns innerhalb von 24std weggefressen ist), Graser hats auch nicht einen einzigen gegeben trotz das wir täglich mehrere über 1m U Boote am Platz gesehen haben.


----------



## me_fo (27. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

Da ich keine Möglichkeit habe vorzufüttern und meine Sitzungen am Wochenende so um die 20 Stunden dauern, bestücke ich meine Ruten mit Boilies und packe noch 4-6 Stück am PVA-Tape dazu.

Dann noch ca. 300-400 Gr. mit der Schleuder und je nach Kontakt pro Rute ne Handvoll hinter her.

Dies ist jedenfalls im Moment meine Taktik und in der Regel kommen so um die 1-3 Fische raus. Der See ist 10 ha groß, da ist die Platzwahl am Angeltag entscheidend und nicht die Menge!

Gruß


----------



## heinmama (27. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

Vielen Dank für Eure zahlreichen Zuschriften, ich habe mir überlegt das ich 2Tage abends bevor ich losgehe 400g Partikel anfüttere und dann am letzten Tag 10-15 Boilies zufügen werde.

Auf diese Weise habe ich das auch immer mit Frolic gehalten. 

Gr. Heinmama


----------



## Knigge007 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

Hmm die 10-15Boilies am letzten Anfutter Tag bringen glaube ich garnix...

Ich finds halt sparen am falschen Platz, dann werf von Anfang an gleich nur paar Hundert Gramm vom Hakenköder rein, wenns Boilies sein sollen dann halt Boilies usw,...

Das kostet dann ja nicht die Welt wenn du dir 1kg auf 2-3 Tage aufteilst, würd aber auch mal hingehen und mehr anfüttern, siehst ja an den Fängen.

Sollte dir das zu teuer sein, fisch einfach nicht mit Baits !

Was wirfst dann am Ansitz Tag rein ?
*
Aber probiers halt einfach aus, dann siehst ja was bei rum kommt.*


----------



## buddyone (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

Guten Abend, folgendes das Gewässer in dem ich Fische ist ca. 2,5 Hektar. 

Fischarten: - viel Weissfisch

                - viele Schleien

                - vereinzelt Welse

                - viele Karpfen( werden öfter eingesetzt , vom                 
                  hören sagen große weil damals war in der Nähe 
                  eine Karpfenzucht davon wurden wie mir erzählt                                             
                 wurde welche eingesetzt 

Ich will mich am Wochenende nochmal dort hinsetzen für ca. 4-5 Stunden, wollte am Donnerstag und Freitag Abend zur selben Zeit füttern ca. 60 Boilies Durchmesser 20mm je Tag,also insgesamt ca. 120 Kugeln für zwei Tage.
Und mich am Samstag abend ne Stunde vorher Ansetzen ohne zu füttern.
Boilies die ich verwenden will sind die Nash Instant Crab and Krill.

Meine Frage reichen je Tag die 60 Boilies ca. 300g aus ?

Mfg buddy


----------



## Saarhunter (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

Hi,

also das ihr eure Boilies noch abzählt finde ich stark  

Es fütter selten Boilies pur, bei mir kommt immer Hanf, Mais und Tigernüsse hinzu...das ganze mit Stippfutter zu Kugeln und auf den Platz....dazu kommen dann ein paar Hände voll Murmeln aber niemals nur eine größe wobei ich seit diesem Jahr von den 20ern ganz weg bin. 
Achja Pellets gehören bei mir auch ins Futter.

Beim Fischen selbst kommt kaum noch Futter rein. Nur noch PVA mit ein paar Leckereien und eine Handvoll Murmeln schön verteilt. Fange ich gut dann werden noch ein paar Murmeln hinterher geworfen. Achja ich Fische ganz selten genau dort wo ich vorher gefüttert habe  eher abseits davon.


----------



## shiml (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

hi! also ich finde 60 murmeln pro Tag schon ziemlich viel. Soweit ich weis sind die murmeln die du benutzt schon sehr gut für kurze session.Also haben eine Hohe Lockwirkung! und dein see ist ja auch nicht groß. suche dir eine für dich geeignete stelle die dir zusagt! z.B ne Uferkante! dann fahr ca. 5 tage  vorm angeln hin werfe ne Handvoll oder auch 2 Hände murmeln ein wenig verteilt  hin! das ganze machste 2 tage vorm Ansitz dann nochmal! Am Angeltag am besten paar Pellets oder zerkleinerte Teile von deinen Murmeln in ein PVA Tütchen machen, und rein damit! Bin ein Freund von eher kleineren Futterplätzen!Weniger ist oft mehr


----------



## großdorsch 1 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

Hi,
bei so einem kleinen See und dann noch soviel nahrungskonkurenz durch weissfische würde ich schon 1-2 Kilo pro tag vverfüttern.  Damit für die Karpfen noch was liegen bleibt. Oder gleich ohne vorfüttern am angeltag nen Platz suchen wo die kKarpfen fressen und dann mit dem wurfrohr 2-3 Hände voll um die hakenköder verteilen. 
Ob es wirklich soviele Fische im Gewässer gibt wirst du dann auch schnell feststellen wenn in kürzester Zeit die erste Rute abläuft und die gefangen Fische gertenschlank sind. Dann wwerde ich nur noch instant fischen, aber dafür mehr boilies um den haken verteilen. 
Sollten die Karpfengut im Futter stehen, dann würde ich schon mehrere Tage verfüttern .  
Was du aber auf jeden Fall beachten solltest, dass du qualitativ hochwertige boilies verwendest und ob es viele angler gibt die füttern, weil dann kann es auch von Nachteil sein mit dem füttern.


----------



## Sandbank (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

Die Futtermenge grad im benanntem(?) Gewässer ist in vielen Bundesländern pro Tag begrenzt. Mit Grund.
Meistens ist man nicht allein und das Zeug gammelt und zieht den pH Wert runter. Also die Wasserqualität.

Ich halte die genannten Mengen für völlig übertrieben! Vor Ort habe ich von über 60 Murmeln pro Tag auch noch nie gehört.

Man  muss bedenken, hier liest jeder mit! 

Solange es nicht um ein konkretes  Gewässer geht, ist des hier Alles mit Vorsicht zu geniessen!


----------



## fishhunter2000 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

Kennt jemand vielleicht eine gute Seite wo man Futterboilies/Feedermixe etc kaufen kann und nicht allzu teuer sind ?


----------



## Aalangler66 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

Ich lese hier ständig "Kilo`s" .... oje, daß geht ja garnicht |krach:
Wenn ich ansitze, dann werfe ich pro Rute/Hakenköder 5-6 Boilies dazu und fertig ist! Vorfüttern hab ich ganz bleiben lassen, da das Quatsch ist. Ich will die Fische ja nicht satt füttern! Außerdem hab ich kein Bock, mehr Geld für Boilies auszugeben, als die Fische (Karpfen) wert sind#q.
Nach 2-3 Stunden kommt immer mal einer vorbei und lässt den Freilauf "summen" ...


----------



## rainerle (7. November 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

.....also wenn ich "das Geldausgeben.." in den Wert der Fische umrechne, dürfte ich nicht angeln gehen (wie die meisten Angler auch - zum Angeln gehört für die meisten, Gott sei Dank, mehr als der Gedanke: soviel hab ich 'bezahlt' und dann muss mir das auch soviel Fisch als Gegenwert bringen). Da ist jeder Gang zum Fischmann günstiger. Selten so eine haarsträubende Begründung gehört (zurückhaltend ausgedrückt).


----------



## Sea-Trout (7. November 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*



Aalangler66 schrieb:


> Ich lese hier ständig "Kilo`s" .... oje, daß geht ja garnicht |krach:
> Wenn ich ansitze, dann werfe ich pro Rute/Hakenköder 5-6 Boilies dazu und fertig ist! Vorfüttern hab ich ganz bleiben lassen, da das Quatsch ist. Ich will die Fische ja nicht satt füttern! Außerdem hab ich kein Bock, mehr Geld für Boilies auszugeben, als die Fische (Karpfen) wert sind#q.
> Nach 2-3 Stunden kommt immer mal einer vorbei und lässt den Freilauf "summen" ...


Hi,

vorfüttern ist ganz sicher kein Quatsch man steigert damit seine Fangchancen enorm.Und satt füttern tut man die Fische damit auch nicht man sollte sich halt vorher Gedanken machen wie viel man in seinem befischten Gewässer füttert.5-6 Boilies pro Rute und nach 2-3 Stunden kommt einer vorbei mag in deinem Gewässer klappen.In vielen Gewässern wird diese Methode aber ziemlich aussichtslos sein.Vorallem in großen Naturseen oder in Gewässern die kein Karpfenpuff sind und jedes Jahr mit Satzis zugekippt werden.Und wenn man so denkt wie du es tust sollte man das Angeln sein lassen.Wenn man bedenkt was vernünftiges Gerät,Kunstköder und Angeln allgemein kostet.Es soll Spaß machen und entspannen.Möglichst viele Fische fangen um das Geld rauszubekommen sollte kein Grund dafür sein.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*



Aalangler66 schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich kein Bock, mehr Geld für Boilies auszugeben, als die Fische (Karpfen) wert sind#q.



Das ist die vorbildlichste aller Einstellungen zum Angeln.


----------



## Andal (7. November 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

Vielleicht ist er ja auch so richtig klamm!?


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

In dem Fall einfah auf Mais umsteigen. So erhöht er seinen ROI gravierend.


----------



## rainerle (8. November 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

Der war gut !!!!


----------



## grubenreiner (8. November 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*



Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er ja auch so richtig klamm!?



Das wäre bedauerlich aber halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. "Armut" ist in Deutschland immer noch nichts was man laut ausspricht, Geiz dagegen schon.



Und um aufs Thema zurück zu kommen.
Die Antwort auf die Frage ist so vielfältig wie die Gewässer und die Bedingungen. Ich kenne große Baggerseen wo mehr als eine handvoll kontraproduktiv ist und kleine Weiher wo unter nem halben Kilo nichts geht und dann kommen ja noch die Fließgewässer hinzu die wieder ganz anders sein können.


----------



## Andal (8. November 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

Na und, dann verzehrt und verrechnet er eben seine Fische. Warum und wieso auch immer. Das geht mir auch am Arxxh vorbei. Bringt mich nicht um und rottet die lieben Karpfilein auch nicht aus.


----------



## Revilo62 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

Andal, da hast Du sowas von Recht, in Bezug auf Karpfen, nur diese Rechnung macht ja vor anderen Fischarten nicht Halt. !!
Und dann wirds schwierig.
Hier geht es nicht um, aus meiner Sicht, die Entnahme als solches, sondern um Maßhaltigkeit und Egoismus und nicht mehr um den Spaß am schönsten Hobby der Welt.
Die Kreatur bekommt einen Wert, geprägt durch €/Kilo und verkommt letztendlich zu Ware und dann jammern, wenn die Tümpel leer sind
... und das gibt mir zu denken !!!

Aber ist eh schon OT !

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## ThPaul (13. November 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

Mahlzeit.

Wie schon geschrieben wurde kommt das auf das Gewässer an.
In meinem Fall kann ich sagen, dass ich durch dass Füttern meine Fangaussichten steigern kann. Ich fische an einem Fluss.

Allerdings bin ich auch kein Freund vom Abkippen. Lieber über einen längeren Zeitraum kleinere Mengen füttern bringt meiner Erfahrung nach mehr. Ist aber auch wieder Gewässer abhängig.
Bsp. Wenn ich über einen längeren Zeitraum füttere und viele Mitesser habe wird es nichts bringen 20 Boilies zu verwenden. Bis unsere Freunde die finden sind sie schon weg.

Worauf ich raus will --> Mehr Zeit in die Suche investieren als das Gewässer mit Futter zu füllen.

Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## Revilo62 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Boilies füttert Ihr an??*

Der "Mitesser" wegen - solltest Du zum Arzt gehen oder zu ner hübschen Kosmetikerin :q
Aber, Du hast Recht: Location und Beobachtung haben schon die Urväter des Angelns in den Mittelpunkt gestellt und die englische Karpfenangelliteratur beschreibt dies mehr als ausführlich 
#6
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------

